
The Natural Beauty of Rwanda – National Geographic - woldemariam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul_qA7Vz1-Y
======
esaym
I roast my own coffee from green beans. Been doing it for about 6 years now as
a hobby. I've always stuck with beans coming from South America, I've always
had meh results from other countries. On a whim, I liked the flavor profile
description of a batch from Rwanda so bought 10lbs. It was some of the best
coffee I've had in awhile with a nice clove undertone in the taste. My wife
and I went through it in a couple of months and I promptly ordered another
10lbs.

